

Thoughts on the Cr-48, cloudbooks, and the future of Chrome OS - brandynwhite
http://brandynwhite.com/thoughts-on-the-cr-48-cloudbooks-and-the-futu

======
niels_olson
This is a very well written review with a refreshing focus on generating
sharing novel ideas. I have been using a Cr-48 since January and my
observations are similar. I need to write a review at some point.

I really like the idea at the end of separating the data custodian role from
the web app provider role. This has been mentioned for medical records
elsewhere. All of a sudden I realize what Vint Cerf was talking about at
Stanford: the lack of APIs between cloud services is a real problem: how can
google docs retrieve your document from S3, do things to it, and put it back?
What about version control of that document? Should versioning go with the
doc?

